# Anyone need a Gentle Leader Harness?



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

We bought a Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness for Sam when he was a puppy. It's a black one, size medium which he has outgrown now. According to the Gentle Leader website it adjusts from 20-28 inches. I'd be happy to ship it off to another pup if anyone would like it!

No charge, of course!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I could definitely use this for Tucker! I was just thinking about buying one last night!


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

You got it! PM me your address & I'll put it in the mail tomorrow. From one side of the country to the other!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

SamFox said:


> You got it! PM me your address & I'll put it in the mail tomorrow. From one side of the country to the other!


You're the best! We used one on our GSD when she was younger and it worked wonders! She now doesn't even need it anymore since she is almost 10 years old. Tucker is starting to get a little bossy on the leash, so I need something! I'm sending my info right now!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have one that doesn't get used also. I put it on Abby once and she was like nuh uh uh. And I'm sure it would not fit around Big Head Todd's head (Finn) His head is bigger than his rear end. PM me if anyone else needs one.


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

How fun - we should shart a "free to good dog" thread! I'm sure we all have bought things that we though our pups needed that didn't work out!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think that would be a great idea! I'll have to look and see if we have any doggie things that we don't use anymore!


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

do these work well? my little one is a terror on the leash, i'm thinking we might want one when she gets a little bigger.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They do! When the dog tries to pull you, it will gently pull their head back, which they obviously don't like. After a few times, they will learn not to pull since they don't like what happens when they do.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

that is one thing i need to get for hunter.. i might order one or something when i do his pet and foster order this week


----------



## bailsmom (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks! i may have to invest in one of these. bailey doesn't care if she chokes herself with the lease and just keeps pulling and pulling. maybe this will help!


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Jo,

I saw on your post you wrote:

"When the dog tries to pull you, it will gently pull their head back"

Just wanted to make sure your realized that the one I have is the harness, not the head collar! :uhoh: If you haven't seen it google Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness & take a look!

To anyone else thinking about using either of them, you can search the forum. There's lots of posts about the harness, people seem to really like it for pulling! We decided to use the Gentle Leader Head Collar instead. Sam's favorite thing to so when he meets people is roll onto his back & paw at them! He'll sit nicely when they walk up but as soon as they start to pet him, over he goes!:doh: I'm hoping it will help me train him if I have more control of his head...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, this is just like Freecycle! I set out a set of stereo speakers today for evening pick-up, to someone looking for speakers on our local Freecyle. I think it's a great way to find another home for items we no longer want or need. I'm always amazed at some of the things people list to give away, including food.

I may still have a set of scent articles in the garage. My first golden, Casey, used them, but he's been gone for more than 10 years. I'll see if they're still around.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

SamFox said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> I saw on your post you wrote:
> 
> ...


That still sounds great! I'm willing to try anything!


----------

